# Really cool cheap trick for canning jars!



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

This is my first year doing any REAL canning. I have helped others in the family for years, but never had done it for my own family, or had the garden to do it with. I must say I am much impressed with my first year garden, as this canning is WAY beyond what my family does.
Anyway, My grandma clued me into a little tip to save a considerable amount of money on canning jars. Last spring when I planted this huge garden, She said to buy all my regular canned goods in glass jars instead of tin cans and save the jars - then this fall, she would show me a trick. And show me a trick she did! I ran out of ball and Kerr jars quite quickly, and went to ask her about using these jars I have been saving all year. She told me to go buy the replacement lids for regular canning jars and use the old lids just like I would the rings ... Much to my surprise, most of them fit right inside the lid and seal just fine!

She id warn me tho that the jars you buy food in from the stores are a lot less sturdy than regular canning jars (makes sense if they are designed to be used once), so handle with caution, and don't drop them into the cooker or on the tile floors.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

good for boil bath but not pressure canning.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

any reason why not snowcap? I could see it if you were reusing the seal that comes on the lids, but with new lids?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Some people worry that the jars are thinner and break easier. Like you said be careful, many of us reuse jars all the time. We lose one now and then....James


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I used atlas jars that had spaghetti sauce in them(they were not thinner than regular canning jars.the lids and rings fit perfect.some dellalo hot peppers come in jars that the lids and rings fit.i have some old mayonnaise jars that I have had for many years.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I have boxes of old Mayo jars, i used them for refrigerator pickles instead of my heavier Masons


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

The jars I had break were actual canning jars!Although I am canning waterbath not a pressure canner.


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

snowcap said:


> good for boil bath but not pressure canning.


This is a myth.

It makes no difference what method you use.


----------

